# New pup



## AllieBaba

No pic yet, I can't find my stupid camera...

This weekend the kids and I were at the ballpark (we had 3 games on Saturday) and the mom of one of my son's teammates was there with a 15 - week old St. Bernard pup.

It's the last of the litter; they own the parents and have one litter a year. I managed to resist until now, but omg he was just too cute. He looked right into my face and that was it.

He'd never been out in public before; I don't think he'd ever had a leash on before, and he was so mellow and good. By the time I saw him he was pretty much fed up with people running up to him and loving on him...I let him sit with his head under my legs at the bleachers for a few, then I took him to the Explorer, gave him some water, and let him hang out in the car for the rest of the games. I went over every little bit to hoist him down and let him pee and water him, the kids ran over every now and then to show him off.
After the game we were traveling out of town (2 hour drive) to see family...all of whom have dogs. My mom has poodles, my son a big hound. I knew it had to be pretty intense of him, he's spent his life in a kennel but I banked on his age (15 weeks, not 8), his temperament (mellow) and his apparent good health carrying him through, and bless his heart, it did. We went home between two of the games and he met Mylo the Mighty, and that's when he started to perk up and take some real interest in us and everything else. He ran around the yard for a few minutes, then we went back for the final game. He hung out in the rig and rested, then we made the trip; he sat in between my very happy kids the whole way. We stopped a couple of times and he couldn't have been a better pup on the leash and about going to the bathroom and stuff. 

My mother fell in love with him. She has a big fenced yard and porch; my plan was for him to spend the night outside; he's been an outside dog all his life. But he had other plans. Apparently he's a house dog. He is good about sleeping on his blankie, and he stays out of trouble. 

What most impressed me was his stamina. A weekend like he just had - what with being removed from everything he knows, being dragged to a completely foreign situation (the game), being mauled by so many people, traveling, meeting new animals...that could be recipe for disaster for a younger, more volatile or timid animal. But he did great and seems none the worse for wear. 

Mylo isn't thrilled but she's coping. My bed is her domain and he doesn't get to challenge that, so I think that helps her with any confidence issue she might have. I gave her lots of loves last night, and she seems to be okay with him now. He's great about food, has no issues over it, and she seems likewise unconcerned.

I think I'll leave him in the yard when the kids are at school and I'm at work; I considered leaving him in the house, but Mylo stays in the house and I think he would be best outside. I'm a little scared someone will take him, but I guess that's just a risk we'll have to take. I have a good yard for him; grass, shade, an enclosed porch and big doghouse. 

Anyway, kinda long and boring post I know but that's our news over the weekend...we now have a new family member. We visited my son yesterday; we went out to eat and left Klaus in my son's big fenced yard with HIS dog, a big walker hound, and Klaus did great. Then we took him to Petco and picked up his food, collar, leash, name tag.....

Spending so much money on an animal that I have fallen head over heels for is pretty much the kiss of death. I suspect that he will come to a bad end; that's what usually happens if I spend a shitload of money on an animal and REALLY like it. I am not a person who generally goes for purebred dogs, or dogs that cost me much. I keep an open mind about dogs; I've gotten my best ones from shelters, not breeders. I go for dogs that fit well with my family, I don't want to breed them, and I'm in no way committed to getting puppies; I actually prefer getting grown dogs that might not have a great chance at a good life otherwise. Mylo was grown when I got her...she'd been tied up most of her life and ignored, and we've given her a wonderful life for the last 5 years. But I just clicked with Klaus, and he seems a perfect fit for the kids. My son is over the moon about having a big, manly dog. Mylo has her good points but she isn't exactly a tough looking dog, lol. Plus we don't take her anywhere, she's just too volatile, loud, neurotic. When we go out, Mylo stays home and it's for the best. But Klaus will be going with us everywhere, and already was baptised into that sort of role this weekend and did great. He is the last of the litter, so it's possible he has traits that makes him undesirable to St. Bernard ppl; I may have to deal with those issues later, but that's okay, I don't mind, we love him and we'll give him a good life.

I know nothing about St. Bernards. I know they don't live very long and have issues with hips, knees, and bloat. I've seen his parents but not up close and personal cuz they're kinda mean (because they're kept penned up all the time). I have no idea if he has a good conformation or not; he's just a giant puppy right now and I have never been around this type of pup before. I do know he's in good health so far; his skin, coat, his eyes are all in really good shape; he has a beautiful typ-ey head. He was a little smelly when we got him (from the kennel) but that wore off over the weekend. I groomed him really well and his skin is in great condition..that's where you usually can tell what sort of condition a pup is in; their skin will be flaky and itchy if they have had a bad diet or parasites, but he's got good skin and a great pelt. 

So that was our excitement over the weekend. Now we have two dogs, sheesh, like we needed that, but oh well, we'll make it work!


----------



## Sallow

Aw cute.

Good luck..and a long and happy life for the pup!


----------



## peach174

St. Bernard's are great dogs. The biggest issue is they drool alot, just like mastiff's do. If you don't mind dealing with slobber then have fun with your new puppy.
Congratulations!


----------



## California Girl

I'm jealous. Congrats on new puppy.


----------



## AllieBaba

THanks and I think he's going to do great!


----------



## AllieBaba

I've been reading up on St. Bernards..it appears that lots of exercise and monitoring feeding are the two most important things when it comes to raising a healthy one; I think we've got that covered. I've never been a fan of free choice feeding for dogs, it seems to conflict with what they would experience in the most natural of settings, and most dogs that have free choice feed are unhealthy, I've found. They have skin issues, or they're too fat, or they have stomach and digestive problems. My dogs, even my small ones, get appropriate cooked meat when the family has it...I don't feed them garbage, or spoiled food, or anything (usually) processed or with additives (flour) if I can help it.

Though Mylo does steal food, literally, from the kids' mouths when she gets the opportunity which means that despite her allergies to wheat products and beef, she's usually dealing with a little allergic reaction at any time because you can pretty much guarantee she has either had some bread or stolen a few bites of beef or something within the last 72 hours. 

We have a big fenced yard for the pup, and the kids keep him moving and he seems to keep himself moving pretty well when we aren't there...I've been checking on him throughout the day today and he's usually trotting around. I'm going to drop by his previous owners' house here in a few and see exactly what sort of set up they have and get a closer look at his parents to see what issues we might be facing. He seems to be pretty darned fit, though. We just have to watch for him injuring himself doing things like getting in and out of the Explorer...


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZZAf_eLb5o&feature=share]YouTube - Dog Training : How to Train Your Dog to Lie Down[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters

Mountain dogs are such big sweet fun.

I have a bernese mountain dog mix now and had a Greater swiss mountain dog mix in the past.

They are great big lovers.

Enjoy your not so little boy and try to integrate your two babies together eventually, they are so much more happy when they pack up.


----------



## AllieBaba

Well they're together when we're home...and when he's got a little training on him, he'll probably be in the house sometimes when I'm at work and such. I just don't leave Mylo out; she barks and irritates everyone. And since she's a pretty small dog and has the run of the house, that works okay for her. He needs to move around more during the day so I do want him outside where maybe he'll be more inclined to exercise even if I'm not there.  We'll see how they do outside together for longer periods throughout the week when I'm here to monitor them...I HOPE that eventually I can leave them both out for varying lengths of time.

My co-worker suggested this might be a good time to share the movie "Cujo" with the kids! LOL! Guess what I have planned for tonight, after we have obedience class???

Yes, I'm home-schooling the puppy. Hopefully he won't be one of those "not learning at home" kids.


----------



## AllieBaba

Klaus did great today...he didn't cause any problems, he was mellow in the yard, mellow when I came home. And I've been researching the breed and he appears to have good conformation and to meet the breed standard. I wouldn't care if he didn't, I'm not going to breed St. Bs or anything (he's getting fixed post haste, neither of his parents are registered anyway) but if I have one I want to know about it. I found out that:
1. A St. B has a groove from the knot on their skull down to their nose, and if it's not there, it's a serious fault.
2. The height of the muzzle at its base should be longer than the length of the muzzle (!)
3. A St. Bernard should be square...the measurement from the point of the shoulder to his butt should be the same as from the withers down. 

I also learned that St. Bernard judges get a lot of cool perks when they judge...they get at least $100 but no more than $500 per show (or $4 per dog judged). They are provided a room and meals for themselves and one guest from the night prior to the show to the night of the last class judged.


----------



## Vel

Congratulations!!! The giant breeds are lots of fun.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Sweet!  Please find yer camera and post pics.  St. Bs are big, lumbering teddy bear type dogs. . . that's how I've always thought of them.


----------



## AllieBaba

I will post pics as soon as I find my camera in the festering foment that is my house. I have no idea where it's at. And a few days before I lost it, I lost the charger...also in my house.


----------



## Claudette

Congrats on your new pup. 

Hope you have a big storage locker for the food and plenty of money to buy it with. LOL

Seriously. St.'s are great dogs and I know you will have loads of fun with your new best bud.


----------



## strollingbones

if there is no pic there is no dog....you know the rules....stop inventing your little make believe dogs there allie and post a pic....its not that hard...you got photobucket right?


----------



## AllieBaba

Yes but I can't find my stupid camera!

I'm working on it, really I am!


----------



## Grace

Finger tapping. I want to see new puppy


----------



## Grace

Can you take pics on your cell phone? Then send to your email?


----------



## AllieBaba

I don't have a cell phone! Someone is supposed to come over to start on my house tomorrow..I'm hoping that when she does and I come home, I will feel motivated to clean my room and find my phone. I'm daunted because I just have no idea where to look, and it's going to be one of those things where I just have to start and find it when I find it.

This was a cell phone dead space until 2 years ago...by the time they got a cell tower, I had gotten used to living without a phone...I had the internet and my camera, so I was good. I don't miss it, until I lose one or the other...


----------



## Samson

AllieBaba said:


> I will post pics as soon as I find my camera in the festering foment that is my house. I have no idea where it's at. And a few days before I lost it, I lost the charger...also in my house.


----------



## AllieBaba

Oooh..too cute.

Mine is actually bigger (older), but the color is pretty close!

And I'm glad he's older...we have only had one accident in the house, and it happened the first night we were at my house (after spending Saturday at my mom's). He's a good boy!

This is a 15 week old....I think mine is better looking, of course. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c1VJRI-yJc]YouTube - Our 15wk St Bernard Puppy Rigi in the Snow[/ame]


----------



## Grace

Adorable.
They slobber, you know. Enjoy the time you have with him before he starts to drool, lol.


----------



## Big Black Dog

peach174 said:


> St. Bernard's are great dogs. The biggest issue is they drool alot, just like mastiff's do. If you don't mind dealing with slobber then have fun with your new puppy.
> Congratulations!



Congratulations on the new pup.  The only problem you will have with the St. Bernard is that they turn into alcoholics at an early age.


----------



## AllieBaba

Yes, they slobber. He slobbers a little already...I plan on having a supply of spit rags just like you do when you have a drooling baby.

I WUB him!

And I don't know what I was thinking..his color isn't like that vid. He's actually almost a fawn color, with dark guard hairs. And some black in his mask.


----------



## Claudette

And you better have a big shovel for the St. sized poop. LOL


----------



## Momanohedhunter

AllieBaba said:


> No pic yet, I can't find my stupid camera...
> 
> This weekend the kids and I were at the ballpark (we had 3 games on Saturday) and the mom of one of my son's teammates was there with a 15 - week old St. Bernard pup.
> 
> It's the last of the litter; they own the parents and have one litter a year. I managed to resist until now, but omg he was just too cute. He looked right into my face and that was it.
> 
> He'd never been out in public before; I don't think he'd ever had a leash on before, and he was so mellow and good. By the time I saw him he was pretty much fed up with people running up to him and loving on him...I let him sit with his head under my legs at the bleachers for a few, then I took him to the Explorer, gave him some water, and let him hang out in the car for the rest of the games. I went over every little bit to hoist him down and let him pee and water him, the kids ran over every now and then to show him off.
> After the game we were traveling out of town (2 hour drive) to see family...all of whom have dogs. My mom has poodles, my son a big hound. I knew it had to be pretty intense of him, he's spent his life in a kennel but I banked on his age (15 weeks, not 8), his temperament (mellow) and his apparent good health carrying him through, and bless his heart, it did. We went home between two of the games and he met Mylo the Mighty, and that's when he started to perk up and take some real interest in us and everything else. He ran around the yard for a few minutes, then we went back for the final game. He hung out in the rig and rested, then we made the trip; he sat in between my very happy kids the whole way. We stopped a couple of times and he couldn't have been a better pup on the leash and about going to the bathroom and stuff.
> 
> My mother fell in love with him. She has a big fenced yard and porch; my plan was for him to spend the night outside; he's been an outside dog all his life. But he had other plans. Apparently he's a house dog. He is good about sleeping on his blankie, and he stays out of trouble.
> 
> What most impressed me was his stamina. A weekend like he just had - what with being removed from everything he knows, being dragged to a completely foreign situation (the game), being mauled by so many people, traveling, meeting new animals...that could be recipe for disaster for a younger, more volatile or timid animal. But he did great and seems none the worse for wear.
> 
> Mylo isn't thrilled but she's coping. My bed is her domain and he doesn't get to challenge that, so I think that helps her with any confidence issue she might have. I gave her lots of loves last night, and she seems to be okay with him now. He's great about food, has no issues over it, and she seems likewise unconcerned.
> 
> I think I'll leave him in the yard when the kids are at school and I'm at work; I considered leaving him in the house, but Mylo stays in the house and I think he would be best outside. I'm a little scared someone will take him, but I guess that's just a risk we'll have to take. I have a good yard for him; grass, shade, an enclosed porch and big doghouse.
> 
> Anyway, kinda long and boring post I know but that's our news over the weekend...we now have a new family member. We visited my son yesterday; we went out to eat and left Klaus in my son's big fenced yard with HIS dog, a big walker hound, and Klaus did great. Then we took him to Petco and picked up his food, collar, leash, name tag.....
> 
> Spending so much money on an animal that I have fallen head over heels for is pretty much the kiss of death. I suspect that he will come to a bad end; that's what usually happens if I spend a shitload of money on an animal and REALLY like it. I am not a person who generally goes for purebred dogs, or dogs that cost me much. I keep an open mind about dogs; I've gotten my best ones from shelters, not breeders. I go for dogs that fit well with my family, I don't want to breed them, and I'm in no way committed to getting puppies; I actually prefer getting grown dogs that might not have a great chance at a good life otherwise. Mylo was grown when I got her...she'd been tied up most of her life and ignored, and we've given her a wonderful life for the last 5 years. But I just clicked with Klaus, and he seems a perfect fit for the kids. My son is over the moon about having a big, manly dog. Mylo has her good points but she isn't exactly a tough looking dog, lol. Plus we don't take her anywhere, she's just too volatile, loud, neurotic. When we go out, Mylo stays home and it's for the best. But Klaus will be going with us everywhere, and already was baptised into that sort of role this weekend and did great. He is the last of the litter, so it's possible he has traits that makes him undesirable to St. Bernard ppl; I may have to deal with those issues later, but that's okay, I don't mind, we love him and we'll give him a good life.
> 
> I know nothing about St. Bernards. I know they don't live very long and have issues with hips, knees, and bloat. I've seen his parents but not up close and personal cuz they're kinda mean (because they're kept penned up all the time). I have no idea if he has a good conformation or not; he's just a giant puppy right now and I have never been around this type of pup before. I do know he's in good health so far; his skin, coat, his eyes are all in really good shape; he has a beautiful typ-ey head. He was a little smelly when we got him (from the kennel) but that wore off over the weekend. I groomed him really well and his skin is in great condition..that's where you usually can tell what sort of condition a pup is in; their skin will be flaky and itchy if they have had a bad diet or parasites, but he's got good skin and a great pelt.
> 
> So that was our excitement over the weekend. Now we have two dogs, sheesh, like we needed that, but oh well, we'll make it work!



Cool for you, SB's are smart dogs and great fun for kids to play with. My Ma had one when I was a kid. It loved to have its hair brushed and to play fetch. His name was Kooper and was a very smart dog.


----------



## AllieBaba

He got to his first pair of shoes this morning, lol. My son left his down and early this morning, I noticed the puppy wasn't next to my bed...he was in the living room and had given each of the shoes a few good chomps.

He also tried to get one of my suede/shearling boots but I caught him before he hurt it. Mylo got the same boot the first night after I got them, some years ago. Some of the shearling is missing...


----------



## AllieBaba

I have found my camera; now I just have to locate the charger and then I should be able to get some photos. Maybe by tomorrow night?


----------



## Big Fitz

peach174 said:


> St. Bernard's are great dogs. The biggest issue is they drool alot, just like mastiff's do. If you don't mind dealing with slobber then have fun with your new puppy.
> Congratulations!


Now now, Drool is often an individual issue.  They are more prone to it but it's rarely as bad as some people make it out to be.  Just be ready for a wet lap if they put their head in it after having a drink.  Contending with occasional 'droolcicles' as we titled them with our Mastiff, is a minor inconvenience because it happened so infrequent, and usually only when she was hot or nervous. (they have 2 types of salivary glands it's the thick ones that work for heat and nerves)

Know that Klaus will probably live to be 8-10, and does have a good chance of those physical issues you mentioned.  But they can be overcome with good diet and exercise... or at least delayed.

I never liked 'outside dogs' because they always stank to high heaven and tended to give me asthma attacks if not cleaned frequently.  I hope this is a smooth-coat St.B for you.  Otherwise you're going to be brushing out his double coat 4-6 times a week, because mats on those dogs look and feel like hell... and often stink.

So good luck for you and Klaus.   I'll be jealous of your pics later.


----------



## AllieBaba

Ok took some cool pics, but can't get them onto my puter without a cable I don't have with me here on the coast. 

Brought the pup and intended to board him while I was here for the funeral but he's been so good and our motel is so great for dogs that I haven't had to. He's having a blast....has run on the beach about 4 times; he had NO IDEA there was such a thing as a beach and loved it. He loved everything about it. He ran down to the water, got his paws wet then backed out, he sniffed everything and would run and scoop up little bits of stuff and flip sand up, he fell into the mouth of a freshwater creek and it was deep enough he could barely touch, so he had to sort of swim out. All very good for him. He has met some other dogs, and lots of new people. He ran off on the beach and sort of..kept going, lol....but I had my 24 year old son and I made him run after him before he got up over the jetty and down the road, lol. (Because that is where he was going. Not fast, just nice and steady, lol. My son had to trot right along to catch him and turn him around! But when he did, he came running to mama). My cousins and 2nd cousins and 1st cousins once removed, my aunty and everybody ooohed and ahhhhhed over him and gave him loves. I can see him losing his wariness of people, which is good. He's kind of a standoffish boy by nature, and I want to desensitize the crappola out of him. So far it's working. 

We were walking around the grounds of our motel a little bit ago and a big black dog (with a tiny pin head, dorky looking) came running out of the cabins up to him. It was a tall dog, but I am socializing my dog so I'm okay with that cuz he's a puppy and we're not going to find many dogs who will attack a puppy for no reason; especially not one that size, it just doesn't happen that often. Anyway, I smiled when the guy came running after his dog, on his cell phone, and apologizing that he didn't have him on a leash. I smiled and said, it's okay, he's (mine) is just a puppy. The dogs sniffed each other and wanted to play, and the guy got ahold of his and said "Mine's a pup too...he's 18 months." Then he got off his phone and I started to walk away, and Klaus wanted to keep playing so sort of pulled a little on the leash and didn't really want to pull away and the guy said "He's 18 months but that boy, wow, you're gonna have you hands full." And I walked away and Klaus came along...I was pretty happy because he hadn't barked or acted aggressive at all, he just wanted to play. And at home he often barks at dogs he sees on the other side of the fence, or even when we're walking.

But now it's bugging me...what did he mean by that? Was that some sort of reference to the way my 17 week old puppy was behaving? Cuz I wasn't the one running to pull my dog off another dog. Or was he just being sociable and making a comment on his size?

Sheesh. People weird me out. Anyway, Klaus is in 7th heaven and loving life right now. He's dreaming of the beach next to me on the floor...twitching and barking in his sleep.


----------



## Grace

The guy was just making comment cuz the pup is so big.


----------



## AllieBaba

Big Fitz said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> St. Bernard's are great dogs. The biggest issue is they drool alot, just like mastiff's do. If you don't mind dealing with slobber then have fun with your new puppy.
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Now now, Drool is often an individual issue. They are more prone to it but it's rarely as bad as some people make it out to be. Just be ready for a wet lap if they put their head in it after having a drink. Contending with occasional 'droolcicles' as we titled them with our Mastiff, is a minor inconvenience because it happened so infrequent, and usually only when she was hot or nervous. (they have 2 types of salivary glands it's the thick ones that work for heat and nerves)
> 
> Know that Klaus will probably live to be 8-10, and does have a good chance of those physical issues you mentioned. But they can be overcome with good diet and exercise... or at least delayed.
> 
> I never liked 'outside dogs' because they always stank to high heaven and tended to give me asthma attacks if not cleaned frequently. I hope this is a smooth-coat St.B for you. Otherwise you're going to be brushing out his double coat 4-6 times a week, because mats on those dogs look and feel like hell... and often stink.
> 
> So good luck for you and Klaus.  I'll be jealous of your pics later.
Click to expand...

 
He doesn't slobber much so far. He's wherever we are. It was pouring buckets last week, and he was staying out in the daytime while I was at work, but in when we were in the house, I just used a towel and buffed him a little. His hair sheds water easily, believe it or not..it so far only gets wet on the outside; his undercoat stays dry. 

Outside dogs do often stink, particularly when they are in a small enclosure. Klaus doesn't smell like a rose but I brush him daily and he's not kept in a small place. He was pretty fragrant when he came in from the beach, but hey, he was in sand and water...it actually cleaned him and he looks great. I keep him very clean so he's always very kissable, lol. He gets kissed a lot. And not just by me.


----------



## AllieBaba

Grace said:


> The guy was just making comment cuz the pup is so big.


 
That's what my son said, too.

I imagine he about crapped himself when he saw his dog running full bore towards a really big dog and a middle aged lady, lol. I imagine his relief was mighty when he saw how young my little dog is.


----------



## Grace

Poor guy probably thought his dog was gonna be lunch.


----------



## AllieBaba

Well I can't talk, I let Klaus off the leash and he ran a little...then kept going...and going....and going, lol. We were like, "Aw come back puppy...he'll come back in a sec...maybe if we stop...here Klaus, KLAUS, HERE! COME BOY! Maybe we should get closer...whoa there he goes...gosh he's climbing those rocks...hey RUN RUN RUN!! GO GET HIM!"


----------



## AllieBaba

It was like that stupid dog that Chevy Chase brought home in Funny Farm...they let it out of the car and it took off and they only saw it as a tiny speck in the distance thereafter...


----------



## AllieBaba

Up early with the little dog and explored some. Ended up in a little clearing. Then went back to our room and realized I'd left the brush I bought for him at my Auntie's house (along with my camera battery charger and other stuff). I wanted to brush him, though, and go over him before beginning the day; he's a little itchy and it's wet here. He was at the beach yesterday, got completely wet and sandy...

So I sacrificed my own personal brush (that I happen to like very much). It was a difficult decision. I brushed my own hair thoroughly, gave it a little pat, then commenced with the considerable task of going over my big pup's  large body with a medium sized boar bristle brush.

then I washed his ears and face, just like a kid.

At least I don't have to change his diaper.


----------



## Big Fitz

AllieBaba said:


> Up early with the little dog and explored some. Ended up in a little clearing. Then went back to our room and realized I'd left the brush I bought for him at my Auntie's house (along with my camera battery charger and other stuff). I wanted to brush him, though, and go over him before beginning the day; he's a little itchy and it's wet here. He was at the beach yesterday, got completely wet and sandy...
> 
> So I sacrificed my own personal brush (that I happen to like very much). It was a difficult decision. I brushed my own hair thoroughly, gave it a little pat, then commenced with the considerable task of going over my big pup's  large body with a medium sized boar bristle brush.
> 
> then I washed his ears and face, just like a kid.
> 
> At least I don't have to change his diaper.


That's adorable.  I forgot, is he a rough or smooth coat?  The smooth coat is so much easier to care for.


----------



## AllieBaba

I don't think he's smooth...he's really fluffy, and he has two distinct coats...dense fuzzy undercoat and longer guard hairs. But when I brush him, he doesn't fluff up or anything, he just looks a lot cleaner and smoother...lol. So I don't know what sort of coat that is. I'm gobbling up all the St. Bernard info I can find but I'm behind the curve a little.


----------



## AllieBaba

I will evenutally get pics on here, I promise.


----------



## Big Fitz

Yep, sounds like a rough coat.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Pics!   Pics!  Pics!


----------



## AllieBaba

I just spent an hour trying to get pics uploaded but I don't have the stupid cable now for my new computer....my old HP just let me stick the memory card in and uploaded them but this one doesn't have a memory card slot. So I stuck it in the SD slot, but I can't save them to the computer...

So get this, I figured out how to send ONE pic to my e-mail and then put it on photobucket...and once I had it all cropped and adjusted, I couldn't find the fucker! I hate this shit! I've got some really cute pics and he's growing like a weed! They gain a pound a day!!!


----------



## AllieBaba

I went to the coast for 4 days for my uncle's funeral; and I took Klaus with me. The plan was to lodge him at a wonderful kennel I happened across a couple of years ago, but he was so good, I didn't board him at all.

He didn't have a single accident, he was as good as gold. I brushed him every day and he was (is) absolutely beautiful. Again, sorry, I have pics I'm just too retarded to share them. I will eventually, but it will probably be years and he will be in his dotage...

Anyway, he was wonderful, and everybody fell in love with him. I had a lady offer to buy him from me (I think she would have stolen him if I had left him in the car, she was circling the parking lot but my son stayed in the car with him). He went to the beach and was enamored of that...he ran away so we had to get him a stout extendable leash so he could run without getting away. He's not fast but he's inexorable...he just sort of goes and goes and goes and before you know it, you can't catch up with him. He functions on a grander scale than most puppies...

So he was perfect, was wonderful in the car, learned to drink from a water bottle, loved my granddaughter....and about halfway home, he is laying in the back of the Explorer and for no reason, he just starts barking. He was laying down, barking. We stopped because I thought there was something wrong...maybe he was having a seizure, or had gotten something wrapped around him or something. But no, he was just being silly, and bored...so he barked. 

He has officially found his voice. He barks when he wants in or out, he barks when he doesn't like what Mylo is doing, he barks in the morning when he thinks everybody should get up. And just now, he came in from eating his own dinner, and started barking nonstop in the kitchen. I went in there, and he was barking insanely at a corner that held a bowl of Mylo's food, a bowl of water, and a plant. I'm not sure which of the three he was holding a conversation with. But he was adamant.

Oh, and he likes to dig. This is going to be fun.


----------



## AllieBaba

I think maybe he was barking at Mylo's food. He won't eat it; I feed him on the porch (different food). I think perhaps he was barking at it to bring her to it; to let her know it was there. Because she found it, and ate some, and once she did (and chased him out of the kitchen) he quit barking at it, though it's still there.

What a nice puppy!


----------



## syrenn

Got to love puppies!


----------



## AllieBaba

And he has had a marvelous effect on Mylo! She doesn't particularly like him; but she's glowing! She's calmer...not so obsessive/compulsive...having a little diversion is good for her. And she's so active it's good for him because he has to run to keep up, and given his sedentary nature, that's wonderful for him. At the beach, sans Mylo, he just laid around all day and night, until I would rouse him for walks. But here he's quite busy....and from everything I've read, that's key to them growing up strong and healthy.


----------



## CMike

I had a St Bernard as a child named Yael.

A phenomenal dog.


----------



## AllieBaba

I took Klaus with the fam on our long weekend...we spent Saturday night at mom's after spending about half the day at a local rodeo. Sunday night we came home and Monday we took him to a park and we hiked with him. It was my eldest son, his wife, their baby, my two kids and Klaus...the trail was narrow, steep, in places rocky and in places muddy. We had to climb over fallen trees, and there was a LOT of deadfall above and below the trail. I let him off leash and he did great. My daughter was running (against our orders, the trail was pretty treacherous) and wiped out, he stayed right with her and didn't keep going (she was running between me and my son and his family, we were separated by a little bit). He did want to cut across country when he heard the baby crying behind us, and I couldn't let him because if he had fallen or gotten stuck I have no idea how we would have gotten him out, lol. I'm trying very hard to give him lots of fairly strenuous exercise to circumvent potential joint problems; experts agree that is the single most important factor in preventing/alleviating joint issues in saints (that and not allowing them to get obese). He's definitely not obese; he's tall and rangy. 

He's getting a lot more "nos" from us this week, as he gets a little older and more assertive with us. My daughter was antagonizing him in her way...giggling, racing around, laughing, rolling with him on the ground (also against orders) and of course he started to use his mouth on her, biting at her legs, her butt..I knew it was just a matter of time before we had an incident because my daughter has to experience such things she can't just take my word on it (which is why i'm very careful in the dogs I choose for the family)...so eventually he got her down on the ground and wouldn't let her up, kinda grabbed her neck but didn't get a grip, then the top of her head. He wasn't mad, just playing, but this is what happens when one plays inappropriately with big pups, even saints. (German Shepherds are much more serious about it). It made her cry and spooked her a little; we were right there and both I and my son gave him a very stern "NO!" and he immediately let go and skulked off (he pouts). And my girl learned her lesson....yesterday was wonderful because she was able to really move around with him on and off the leash, and practice appropriate behavior. I'm happy to report that they are happily running together, and she has learned to discourage (and not actively encourage) his mouthiness, while still keeping him engaged. He's very smart, and not inclined to be dominant, so she just has to make sure he knows that he isn't allowed to bite. confusing for the little boy because after all, she did pretty much teach him to do it in the first place, but he has taken it well.

It was wonderful coming down the hill because we let the kids run ahead when the trail mellowed out towards the bottom; but this is cat country (and bear country) so I was happy to see Klaus go with them. Not that he could do anything at this point, but I feel safer when my mobile kids have a big dependable dog with them when they're in the wilderness or around water, so I'm anticipating Klaus' future and it looks bright. 

I was also glad that we were able to let him off the leash, and he still minded well and more or less came when called....


----------



## CMike

Get him to run up and down the stairs.

It will wear him out.


----------



## AllieBaba

He really doesn't wear out! He's just always sort of the same...gallumph gallumph, takes his rest when he can but always ready to go when we are...


----------



## JackDan

nothing like getting a new pup.  My parents have always had Springer Spaniels that they trained for hunting dogs.  Damn good flushers for pheasant.  Here is their newest to the brood.


----------



## Zoom-boing

AllieBaba said:


> He really doesn't wear out! He's just always sort of the same...*gallumph gallumph*, takes his rest when he can but always ready to go when we are...



My daughter met Jeff Goldblum last year.  She said he gal-lumphs into a room too.


----------



## JackDan

My dog charlie gets to come to the office with me everyday. Here he is on a couch in my office about 5 minutes ago.....


----------



## AllieBaba

That is so great. I wish I could bring mine. I probably could..on Fridays, anyway. He'd love it.


----------



## JackDan

AllieBaba said:


> That is so great. I wish I could bring mine. I probably could..on Fridays, anyway. He'd love it.



ya, it is fun having him around. we have 1 acre at our work and he loves to chase the squirrels.  I yell "squirrell" and he runs to the office door ready to bolt to the back of the lot when I open it.  I have it on video, maybe someday I will upload it to youtube..


----------



## JackDan

AllieBaba said:


> That is so great. I wish I could bring mine. I probably could..on Fridays, anyway. He'd love it.



one more pic..... on the way home from work....


----------



## CMike

JackDan said:


> My dog charlie gets to come to the office with me everyday. Here he is on a couch in my office about 5 minutes ago.....



Awwwww

Black lab?


----------



## Big Fitz

AllieBaba said:


> I took Klaus with the fam on our long weekend...we spent Saturday night at mom's after spending about half the day at a local rodeo. Sunday night we came home and Monday we took him to a park and we hiked with him. It was my eldest son, his wife, their baby, my two kids and Klaus...the trail was narrow, steep, in places rocky and in places muddy. We had to climb over fallen trees, and there was a LOT of deadfall above and below the trail. I let him off leash and he did great. My daughter was running (against our orders, the trail was pretty treacherous) and wiped out, he stayed right with her and didn't keep going (she was running between me and my son and his family, we were separated by a little bit). He did want to cut across country when he heard the baby crying behind us, and I couldn't let him because if he had fallen or gotten stuck I have no idea how we would have gotten him out, lol. I'm trying very hard to give him lots of fairly strenuous exercise to circumvent potential joint problems; experts agree that is the single most important factor in preventing/alleviating joint issues in saints (that and not allowing them to get obese). He's definitely not obese; he's tall and rangy.
> 
> He's getting a lot more "nos" from us this week, as he gets a little older and more assertive with us. My daughter was antagonizing him in her way...giggling, racing around, laughing, rolling with him on the ground (also against orders) and of course he started to use his mouth on her, biting at her legs, her butt..I knew it was just a matter of time before we had an incident because my daughter has to experience such things she can't just take my word on it (which is why i'm very careful in the dogs I choose for the family)...so eventually he got her down on the ground and wouldn't let her up, kinda grabbed her neck but didn't get a grip, then the top of her head. He wasn't mad, just playing, but this is what happens when one plays inappropriately with big pups, even saints. (German Shepherds are much more serious about it). It made her cry and spooked her a little; we were right there and both I and my son gave him a very stern "NO!" and he immediately let go and skulked off (he pouts). And my girl learned her lesson....yesterday was wonderful because she was able to really move around with him on and off the leash, and practice appropriate behavior. I'm happy to report that they are happily running together, and she has learned to discourage (and not actively encourage) his mouthiness, while still keeping him engaged. He's very smart, and not inclined to be dominant, so she just has to make sure he knows that he isn't allowed to bite. confusing for the little boy because after all, she did pretty much teach him to do it in the first place, but he has taken it well.
> 
> It was wonderful coming down the hill because we let the kids run ahead when the trail mellowed out towards the bottom; but this is cat country (and bear country) so I was happy to see Klaus go with them. Not that he could do anything at this point, but I feel safer when my mobile kids have a big dependable dog with them when they're in the wilderness or around water, so I'm anticipating Klaus' future and it looks bright.
> 
> I was also glad that we were able to let him off the leash, and he still minded well and more or less came when called....


That's a great little journal entry on Klaus.  Sounds like a good dog.

Another aside is that the concept that going outside could be a life or death decision is so alien for most people.  To not realize that if you aren't read to use lethal force or protect yourself and be aware of your surroundings, you could be killed is just bizarre (unless you're talking inner city where the human predators are the issue).  When I go to my parents cottage, I get kinda wigged out after the sun goes down and the light doesn't extend too far from the cottage.  There are black bears, coyotes and wild dog packs out there that very easily could come skulking in to check things out, and a teeny little screen door isn't going to be any protection if they do.  So I can never leave them open for night air.  I gotta lock down tight.

But that's me.  I think it really got ingrained the night I heard a coyote pack start singing away less than a mile away and they were so loud they sounded like they were in the yard.


----------



## JackDan

CMike said:


> JackDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dog charlie gets to come to the office with me everyday. Here he is on a couch in my office about 5 minutes ago.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww
> 
> Black lab?
Click to expand...


Black lab german shepard mix. He is a gem.


----------



## AllieBaba

Coyotes don't worry me too much, I don't think I've heard of them ever hurting people but you never know. I'm lucky that I have Mylo. If coyotes attack I can just throw Mylo at them and while they're busy eating her (because they will want to) we can make our getaway.

I like to listen to coyotes kiyi...they throw their voices. And my dogs always act like they're on vacation when coyotes are around. They bark at bugs, at airplanes, at the wind, at plants, at deer, at trucks, at the kids, at food....but when coyotes are in the vicinity they're strangely quiet...usually enjoying a little nap on the porch. Snoring. I think it's an act, though. I think they know the coyotes there and they're playing dead so they don't have to deal with them. 

I don't like the idea of a cat dropping on me or my kids from behind, though. That is not a pleasant thought. And we do have cats. These are narrow trails in lots of timber and deadfall, on a steep, steep hillside. I love it, it's a blast. But you have to stay awake. And dogs are helpful when it comes to noticing other animals. (Well maybe not coyotes, lol).


----------



## AllieBaba

Puppy is getting strong. I'm thinking of getting him a harness...


----------



## Shogun

congrats on the new dog!


----------



## AllieBaba

I'm feeling sort of guilty...Last night the kids were stewn around the living room; daughter was on the couch and my son was in Klaus' chair. We call it that because nobody else uses it; it's massive, and has a massive ottoman that makes it difficult to really seat oneself. It's actually too big for most humans. So usually nobody sits in it...except at night. When the kids are winding down, my son will often sit in it for a while and watch tv or play ps3 before heading to bed. Anyhoo, my son was sitting there, and Klaus was sort of at odds because it was bedtime, and he usually sleeps in the chair. I felt bad for the dog that my son was using the furniture, lol. So then I was hugging and kissing the dog..and my son is sitting there and I'm pretty much ignoring him (he was ignoring me too, watching something) while I tell the dog "Oh I love you so much you're just so smart and handsome and oh you're my sweet little boy!"

Now of course I don't want to behave that way to my son, or he'll turn out like modbert or del....but at the same time, perhaps the overt affection for the dog is best expressed at some distance from the other *boy*, lol. 

Anyway, Klaus is doing great. We haven't done anything spectacular since our hike to the top of the Clarno palisades, but he's hanging in there and being a good boy. Probably won't do anything tonight with him..but this weekend we're going to my Mom's, so he'll get some fun time then..and this weekend we're hiking, too. Not sure where at yet.


----------



## Grace

My dogs will do that if I'm on their "night night's". I have a big rocker and footstool in my room, and my small twin bed. I don't have the papasan any more in here. 
If I don't "make" their night night's with their own pillows fluffed for them, they sit and stare at me. LIke "um. Ma? Get the hell outta our bed. It's NIGHT NIGHT time, ya know".


----------



## AllieBaba

Lol..that's funny. My mom's little dogs will start *ruffing* at her when they think it's past her bedtime (and they go to bed with her). The get quite adamant about it, making little barks and trying to lead her to the bedroom...


----------



## AllieBaba

I went to see Klaus' parents today; I've had this nagging anxiety that perhaps he won't be a great big beautiful saint, and I'll be stuck with a scruffy looking mutt that I love very much and who will live forever...

Cuz I didn't see the parents or anything before I took him. I just fell in love with him on the spot.

Anyway, I went to look at his parents and they're MAGNIFICENT! Angels sang, I kid you not, when I clapped eyes upon them. Mom is 130 lbs and dad is a lot bigger; he's going to the vet for a check up in a few days and they'll weigh him. So I think it's likely that Klaus will be very large.

And because I see him every day, I can't honestly tell anymore by looking at him if he's fine, or if he has a typ-ey head, or if he's the size he should be....his face doesn't look coarse and slobbery to me; I'm constantly measuring his muzzle because it should be bigger vertically than it is horizontally (and it always is). He has beautiful markings, and so do his parents. Well his parents are big, strong dogs. Dad is quite immense but looks well proportioned and athletic. Mom seems a lot wider and maybe not quite so nimble but she has longer hair, too.

Anyway, I was glad to see them.


----------



## AllieBaba

By alliebaba at 2011-07-08


----------



## AllieBaba

Hey, got a pic of my pup!!!! See above...


----------



## AllieBaba

By alliebaba at 2011-07-08


----------



## AllieBaba

I took those pics and then realize his ear was funky.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Time. Your pup is not line bread is he ? Dogs that are line bread will some times produce some smallish dogs, as well as dogs with health issues . Many of those dogs are "culled" or fixed and sold at a lower price or given away. My brother got a German Shepperd that was going to be "culled", but talked the guy into letting him have her. She was a runt as well, but has grown into a text book Shepperd, and great dog.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

AllieBaba said:


> By alliebaba at 2011-07-08



Wow, Thats a nice dog !


----------



## AllieBaba

No, I don't think he was line bred. His parents were bought at two different times from two different breeders; they aren't papered and the owners aren't breeders. They just have the pair and one litter a year.

Both parents are huge. He's only around 6 months old now.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Awesome. He is a nice looking pooch. Compared to your kid he looks pretty good sized.


----------



## AllieBaba

He was not the runt, he's the second smallest of the litter...so far no health issues at all.


----------



## AllieBaba

He doesn't look big until he plows into you, lol. He's pretty large. I don't know if he's going to be IMMENSE, who knows. His mom was 130lbs and his dad is a LOT bigger.





By alliebaba at 2011-07-08


----------



## AllieBaba

Whoops, meant to post this:





By alliebaba at 2011-07-08


----------



## Momanohedhunter

AllieBaba said:


> He was not the runt, he's the second smallest of the litter...so far no health issues at all.



St. Bernard s are not prone to health issues much are they ? Second smallest ? that mean his finished weight will be 135 instead 140 ! I am just now considering a dog since my neighbors killed mine. I am considering a St. Bernard as a big dog option, and a french bull dog as a small dog option. I looked at some Pit Bulls at a few rescues, and may get another. Just haven't decided yet.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

AllieBaba said:


> Whoops, meant to post this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By alliebaba at 2011-07-08



Good looking pooch. Kids cute to. All kids must have a dog. It should be mandatory.


----------



## AllieBaba

Momanohedhunter said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was not the runt, he's the second smallest of the litter...so far no health issues at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. Bernard s are not prone to health issues much are they ? Second smallest ? that mean his finished weight will be 135 instead 140 ! I am just now considering a dog since my neighbors killed mine. I am considering a St. Bernard as a big dog option, and a french bull dog as a small dog option. I looked at some Pit Bulls at a few rescues, and may get another. Just haven't decided yet.
Click to expand...

 
Lol..saints actually have quite a few health issues and a short lifespan, 8 years is generally about it. They are prone to heart and joint issues as well..and bloat, which can be fatal and usually is, eventually, if a dog has a tendency to it.

How did your neighbors kill your dog? Saints are super friendly ambassadors..they never met a stranger...and they aren't fighters; Klaus is a big goof around other dogs, who often freak out just because he's big, but he never reacts in an aggressive or scared way, he doesn't even really register threats from other dogs. His best friend is my son's pit bull, who has no male dog friends..except Klaus.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

AllieBaba said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was not the runt, he's the second smallest of the litter...so far no health issues at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. Bernard s are not prone to health issues much are they ? Second smallest ? that mean his finished weight will be 135 instead 140 ! I am just now considering a dog since my neighbors killed mine. I am considering a St. Bernard as a big dog option, and a french bull dog as a small dog option. I looked at some Pit Bulls at a few rescues, and may get another. Just haven't decided yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol..saints actually have quite a few health issues and a short lifespan, 8 years is generally about it. They are prone to heart and joint issues as well..and bloat, which can be fatal and usually is, eventually, if a dog has a tendency to it.
> 
> How did your neighbors kill your dog? Saints are super friendly ambassadors..they never met a stranger...and they aren't fighters; Klaus is a big goof around other dogs, who often freak out just because he's big, but he never reacts in an aggressive or scared way, he doesn't even really register threats from other dogs. His best friend is my son's pit bull, who has no male dog friends..except Klaus.
Click to expand...


They threw Decon sticks to him. it took him about three days to get sick from it. they morons bragged about it all over the neighbor hood. I spent three months in jail over it and carry an arrest record for aggravated assault and battery for beating his ass over it. he was sent back to Mexico as he was illegal and his wife was sent to Huntsville for manufacturing meth. It was a mess. We had to put him to sleep because to much damage was done. The Vet thought he ate about two whole sticks. We found part of one. No one in the house got any charges for killing the dog, but the dirt bag will remember me for the rest of his life. Still yanks a tear when I think about it.


----------



## AllieBaba

Holy toledo! You should write a story and send it to the New Yorker!

Saints are fairly high maintenance as far as health. They have to be brushed, they are highly sensitive to heat, they HAVE to have exercise, or they lose (or never gain adequate) mobility, and they are very, very dependent upon humans for companionship. They can't be kept separate from the family...I leave mine in the yard while I'm at work, but when I'm home or when we go anywhere, he comes with us. That means when he's muddy, we deal with it (lots of towels, lots of brushes)....


----------



## freedombecki

AllieBaba said:


> By alliebaba at 2011-07-08



Love the pics and this thread. I think you will have an absolutely amazing St. Bernard when he is grown up. Congratulations.


----------



## AllieBaba

Well he has learned to steal food off the stove and has commandeered the couch....

We're working on prolonged stay/lay...each night when we get ready to settle down I sit him and down him, and he has to stay there for a good long time. When I release him, he's ready for bed...


----------



## JackDan

AllieBaba said:


> By alliebaba at 2011-07-08



great picture! Love it!


----------

